# Asian Palm Civet Questions



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi guys i have a few questions

firstly are APC's DWA? I researched no but many people are saying yes but can not find confirmation online.

secondly should a APC be vaccinated against anything, my daughter has Cystic Fibrosis and a concern was raised to what germs/diseases they carry and can land her in hospital. I would like to add she has zero contact with him/his house but where he walks there considering that as contamination. 

I will be ringing the vets tomorrow to see if anything should be of concern to keep mine and others minds at rest.

We currently have 2 cats, a dog, APC and a tegu inside the house


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

APCs aren't DWA; and if they were you would be a bit late.

Can't comment on the vaccines though.


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

thanks, i knew they are not on but others seem to doubt me and seem to think ill say anything to get my own way. I would rather have a double confirmation as i have just emailed DEFRA for proof also. The vaccines i am ringing the vets tomorrow and our CF specialist but with it been an exotic i can see our consultant to say he does not know. I would rather ask others than rely on one person.


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

All of the genus _Civettictis_ are DWA but Palm civets are _Paradoxurus, they're _not on the list_.

_Maybe the people telling you otherwise think all civets are DWA.


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

no they are not dwa look on defras list it says so there....vacines are a mix of
cat x dog


----------



## benjo (Oct 31, 2007)

thanks guys ill confirm anything vet says tomorrow


----------



## 5plusmany (Sep 29, 2011)

As you have other pets, I would think your daughter probably has quite good immunity levels. Only thing I'd suggest is ensuring they are all regularly wormed and have their necessary vaccinations, and obviously keep areas clean. I don't personally think a palm civet would pose any greater risk than the pets you already have, but certainly double check.


----------

